# Guppy with ich



## carosoneb (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon tank. I have 2 female guppies, 3 neon tetras, an algae eater, and a snail. One of my guppies and maybe the algae eater have ich. Both guppies are very pregnant, at least three weeks, that is how long I have had them. What should I do to treat the ich without hurting anybody in the tank? Thank you for any help and info you can share.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You can start slowly raising the temperature of the tank. Just one to two degrees an hour - too fast will kill everyone. Usually in the high 80's for about 10 days will kill the Ich.

What type of algae eater do you have? (Just curious, as you said your tank is a 10g and many algae eaters are too large for that size aquarium.)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just pick a bottle of quick cure and follow the directions. Cures ich very fast. Temp raises works but can take too long to have effect and your fish could be dead by then. Ich can attach to their gills and is usually what kills.

I would think your Gups may not be pregnant if they have looked the same for 3wks.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with ben, use the quick cure. Salt and heat does work as well, but if they've had ich for a while, in this case using the medication will help. My only advice is to use half of what is reccomended on the bottle because the scaleless cat fish (Algae eaters) cannot handle it full strength.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm with the meds too. Ich is an animal, and it feeds on your fish. Its goal is to reproduce really fast, and get as much food as it can. You have to stop it quickly. 
There are forms of Ich (there is more than one species of the parasite) that shrug off heat. It slows them down, but they survive it. I always combine heat with medications, and prefer rid-ich or methelyne blue.

Holly's question on your algae eater is an important one.


----------

